# Music CD To SD Card... Techno-Luddites Guide Required



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2020)

As above


How do I copy my CDs onto a SD Card, to play in the car??

Windows 10 laptop

Thanks in advance


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

Use windows media player to RIP them. Then copy to card. 
(Don't ask because I don't know. It's what I was told to do and it worked for me!)


----------



## midlife (27 Jun 2020)

Rip means changing them from CD format to MP3 which the car stereo can play I guess?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

Think so. That's about the end of my techie knowledge


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2020)

If you bought any of the CDs from Amazon, use Auto-rip? (See the menu in Amazon Music section.)


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jun 2020)

Traditional CDs (about 16-20 tracks on a disc) use a different format (WAV?) that takes up far more space than the MP3 files we are so used to now.

It's been a while since I last ripped anything from my CD collection as I also buy via amazon nowadays and get the physical CD as well as a downloadable, ready converted MP3 copy. Before anyone asks, I like to own the physical copy as security against me accidently killing the hard drive I have my music stored on. Sure I have multiple copies of many of the albums dotted about on various devices but sods law dictates that should the worst happen I am bound to lose a couple of the hardest to replace or most favourite albums.

When you rip (copy and convert to MP3) the album you need to select an appropriate quality or bit-rate to ensure good sound reproduction. Too low and you will have tiny file sizes that allow you to fit more on a device, but at the cost of quality. I think you can start as low as 64(bps?) and go up in steps to 128, 256, and maybe 412 or more. I usually plump for 256 as file size isn't as critical now we are not trying to store them on CDs or DVDs.

Hope this helps 

EDIT: If you purchase via amazon I think the downloads remain available to access as long as you keep your account, so if you do lose your e-copy somehow you haven't lost it and can just download it again.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)

Has the laptop got an SD drive or is it just a reader, I'd also look as to whether the stereo in the car has a USB port if so just plug an MP3 player in.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Has the laptop got an SD drive or is it just a reader, I'd also look as to whether the stereo in the car has a USB port if so just plug an MP3 player in.


@Richard A Thackeray , is this for a VAG vehicle? My wife's Audi has an inbuilt hard drive but the only way to load music to it is via an SD card slot so rather than using the common USB memory stick to transfer music we have to have a PC/laptop capable of writing to the SD card, luckily we do, but why they didn't just use USB like the rest of the world I don't know.

My Landrover radio is a mechless MP3/DAB unit with removable face. All my MP3 music lives on a tiny thumb nail USB memory that permanently lives plugged into the fascia and is so small it protrudes no more than the buttons and is removed from the car when the radio front is removed. The USB just about sticks out enough to allow you to pull it out with your fingernails.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Traditional CDs (about 16-20 tracks on a disc) use a different format (WAV?) that takes up far more space than the MP3 files we are so used to now.
> 
> It's been a while since I last ripped anything from my CD collection as I also buy via amazon nowadays and get the physical CD as well as a downloadable, ready converted MP3 copy. Before anyone asks, I like to own the physical copy as security against me accidently killing the hard drive I have my music stored on. Sure I have multiple copies of many of the albums dotted about on various devices but sods law dictates that should the worst happen I am bound to lose a couple of the hardest to replace or most favourite albums.
> 
> ...



"_Whoosh!!!!!"_
That's most if it passing over my head




raleighnut said:


> Has the laptop got an SD drive or is it just a reader, I'd also look as to whether the stereo in the car has a USB port if so just plug an MP3 player in.


All I can say it has a slot for an SD card on the side




I like Skol said:


> @Richard A Thackeray , is this for a VAG vehicle? My wife's Audi has an inbuilt hard drive but the only way to load music to it is via an SD card slot so rather than using the common USB memory stick to transfer music we have to have a PC/laptop capable of writing to the SD card, luckily we do, but why they didn't just use USB like the rest of the world I don't know.



2011 Octavia, & has a SD card slot
(centre of CD slot)


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)

Is that a CD slot at the top though?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> "_Whoosh!!!!!"_
> That's most if it passing over my head
> 
> 
> ...


Could well have a built in hard drive then? If it does you need to use the SD card to transfer the music files and then copy/import them to the head unit. Once this is done you can remove the SD card. If there is no built in HD then the SD card will need to be fitted while playing music from it. Your car owners manual should explain it in a straightforward manner.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Is that a CD slot at the top though?



Yes, sorry, wasn't thinking straight
It's been quite a while since i loaded the CDs into it
(usually same 6 in)


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2020)

I use WMA witch takes up a bit more space, but is a lossless format. Having said that, while you can tell the difference between WAV and even MP3 with a high sample rate using good quality headphones, I doubt it matters much in a car with all the engine, wind and tyre noise.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, sorry, wasn't thinking straight
> It's been quite a while since i loaded the CDs into it
> (usually same 6 in)



I've never used the CD player in my car, I just have a memory stick plugged in, I'll have to stick a CD in one day just to check its still working.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2021)

Dragging this one back 'kicking & screaming into the daylight'

I've got a new car quite recently, & it has 2 SD card slots on the 'drive'(?)
One is for the Sat-Nag, & the other is for????
It's in the lower glove-box






Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Use windows media player to RIP them. Then copy to card.
> (Don't ask because I don't know. It's what I was told to do and it worked for me!)



Someone at work suggested this method to me, & yes it works for me too

I've copied maybe 20 CDs (or parts thereof) onto a 16GB card, & I'm sure it told me (when loading on here) that I still have about 10GB left

However, the curious thing is, some of the downloaded CDs when playing exhibit an image (album cover), others don't
Oddly it's not age related

Tindersticks; 1995





Dixie Chicks; 2006


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dragging this one back 'kicking & screaming into the daylight'
> 
> I've got a new car quite recently, & it has 2 SD card slots on the 'drive'(?)
> One is for the Sat-Nag, & the other is for????
> ...


Does *THIS* help?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2021)

Plus, I called to see a friend a few days ago (the chap that let me use his Defender 90, to bring the 'BWSOW' back from the dealers)
He has a small USB that he plugged into the USB slot of my Kodiaq, that played
Something like this;







Daughter has 'Spotify'(spelling?), can that be used to download to a card/USB?
Or is it just for creating playlists??




ColinJ said:


> Does *THIS* help?


Thanks, I'll try to understand it


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2021)

Is there not an 'Aux' input to plug your Walkman into.


----------



## CharlesF (18 Jun 2021)

On the Music OCD side:

Download Cdex cdex.mu and follow the online instructions to set up the extraction levels. For most CDs it will find all the tag info including album covers before converting to MP3, or other formats.

Where Cdex fails to obtain the tags, rip the CD and then you can step up to entering, and changing, all the tag info using, my favourite, MP3Tag.

Takes time but you can get your music collection looking all the same with all the info you need. I know, ‘cos I done that!


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

A funny story.

An old boy I know got a new Mini. He was thoroughly disgusted that he couldn't play his cassettes, or even CDs. I had a look and as he doesnt have a smartphone I decided id load up a memory card for him.

I took his CDs home, duly fed them to my computer and then dragged the files over to the SD card, no problems. He had in the past expressed his admiration for Derek and Clive, so I also put all my Derek and Clive CD's on it for him.

I dropped it round his house, parked it on the driveway, left him with the keys and strolled home with a smug feeling on one who does good out of the kindness of their heart.

But it does not end there.

That night he was entertaining a lady friend, doubtless in the hope of being invited in for "coffee". She came to his house, and he offered to drive her to dinner in his smart new Mini. Tres trendy!

Key in the ignition, engine on, and out of the speakers comes the dulcet tones of Pete and Dud arguing and calling each other effing canutes, over and over again. Not yet having read the manual, and being in his 70s and not at the cutting edge of hi tec usage, my friend was unable to either turn down the volume or shut off the stereo, so his prospective date for the night had to endure several minutes of the coarsest, foulest language you could imagine .

He tried to feign anger when he later told me of this, but I was pithing myself laughing at his misfortune and he eventually gave in and started lsughing too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Does *THIS* help?



I tried it, but it only adds to the few CDs that are still on the hard-drive, via WMP
I need to add the images to the SD card, thankyou anyway


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> A funny story.
> 
> An old boy I know got a new Mini. He was thoroughly disgusted that he couldn't play his cassettes, or even CDs. I had a look and as he doesnt have a smartphone I decided id load up a memory card for him.
> 
> ...



Wasn't @Accy cyclist in his car was it ?


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jun 2021)

Do cars not come with a CD player when new anymore?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

All this 'tech'. My car has a whizz bang 6 CD changer in the boot - I go the opposite way, burning MP3 to CD  

MrsF's car does the USB thingy, and that new fangled streaming stuff, same with my son's car.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Do cars not come with a CD player when new anymore?



No. It's usually streaming now - that's in my son's car, everything ties up to your smart phone, including sat nav etc. Works out cheaper for the manufacturer, and you get upto date mapping, but you must have a smart phone !


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

Mrs Ds car doesnt even stream through a smartphone. It has its own inbuilt internet connection, and every service at the dealer gives it another boost of gigs, something like 6 or 700gb of data, which she never gets anywhere near.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Mrs Ds car doesnt even stream through a smartphone. It has its own inbuilt internet connection, and every service at the dealer gives it another boost of gigs, something like 6 or 700gb of data, which she never gets anywhere near.



I'd expect so at that much wongas.  Not just heated bottom warmers, I'd be expecting a kitchen sink (I bet there is one somewhere).


----------



## berty bassett (18 Jun 2021)

Used to be that you just put cd in laptop and a menu came up asking what to do 
Quick Burn cd
Click what format
Click destination 
Burn 
Right click on new files and choose move to sd card 
Been so long since done it , may be made a lot more complicated by now ! Can’t wait for windows 11 to come along and muller everything up 
Also when you burn / copy you may have a little box to click to remove copyright - if you don’t click it you may save files on computer that won’t let you copy anywhere else ( from my poor poor memory)


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2021)

Dowloaded a few Amazon Ultra HD tracks onto phone yesterday (there's a 4mth free deal on), 10GB used up very quickly! Can luckily add a micro SD to Samsung, but if you are stuck with 64GB internal storage?
Unlike Spotify, Amazon can't play on my streamer, so will not be keeping it.


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 Jun 2021)

I think this has already been answered but I'll tell you what I did with my CD collection. Put it into the computer (internet connection required) and windows media player took me through options, so I selected rip to library. It downloaded the album covers as it went. Once all CDs were copied to my library, you go into the file destination (i.e. the folder called music) and copy/paste onto a stick or SD card. Some things to look out for: on some obscure albums it couldn't find, so I had to type in the details including all the song names manually. Also, with "greatest hits" compilations, It often matches a different set of tracks to what's on your album, due to many different versions of the album being released in different regions.

I did find that the OEM stereo was not very good at selecting albums (folders). So I tended to copy a load of my favourite songs directly onto the card so you just get a "shuffle" experience rather than having to navigate through folders.

After a few years I got fed up of this, so I bought an aftermarket Stereo with Bluetooth. Much easier to do by smart phone if of course you have one.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jun 2021)

I like my CD's and vinyl on a shelf.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I like my CD's and vinyl on a shelf.



Blimey, you must have a very big car.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

I fondly remember 8 track cartridges.


----------



## keithmac (18 Jun 2021)

I use EAC and rip to FLAC, no loss of quality but files are bigger than MP3.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jun 2021)

I built a wooden CD rack in my old CRV! I gave up the car a few years ago as I cycle everywhere and hire if I need one.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2021)

I wouldn't have thought many places hire out wooden CD racks?


----------



## newfhouse (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

wheresthetorch said:


> View attachment 594738


New tie, Accy?


----------

